# Problems with printouts Artisan 1430 / 1500w



## Andrew37 (Jul 17, 2015)

I've bought this printer on ebay, as new at good price from guy who said he used it only few times.

I tried software nozzle check, and print head cleaning but didn't help and colors are just bad.

Nothing like the image I tried to print I use sublimation inks, conde coreldraw setup and ICC profile.

Printouts look yellow/green

What could I be doing wrong?

http://i57.tinypic.com/258qplf.jpg


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Was the previous owner using sub ink?


----------



## Andrew37 (Jul 17, 2015)

He used it only "handful of times" and claims its almost new, he didn't mention if he used it for sublimation


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Are you using the ink that was in the printer when he shipped it to you, or did you pull the old ink and add your sub ink and CISS. You may still be flushing regular ink out of the system.


----------



## Andrew37 (Jul 17, 2015)

I installed CISS watching youtube instructions, and I bought ink from Chinnese supplier that I know many people use and is alright. 

I also wasted a lot of ink already and used print head cleaning like 10 times in last 3 days. Nozzle check was ok from day one. Almost everytime I print colors looks slighty different, they get worse.


----------



## Andrew37 (Jul 17, 2015)

I bought print head cleaning kit for Epson printers but I don't know if it will help, should arrive in next 2 days.


----------



## HPN Travis (Aug 11, 2015)

For sublimation you're typically suppose to use a power driver when using ink such as Sawgrass' sublimation ink, this could be different for you since you are using different inks but I would perhaps investigate to see if there is a color correction driver for your printer/inks.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

Also you could try downloading the proper ink profiles for coreldraw off the Ryonet website


----------



## nickypicky (Oct 22, 2015)

Help!!! ive recently bought the epson 1500w and am using inktech sublinova inks ....can some one please send a link for the icc profile as i can not find one anywhere :-(


----------

